# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  trung tâm hội nghị tiệc cưới buôn ma thuột WEDDING PALACE

## hotelhoangloc

*Wedding Palace*
*74 Bà Triệu, Buôn Ma Thuột, Dăk Lăk*

*Wedding Palace có ba sảnh tiệc tuyệt đẹp với nhưng phong cách trang trí và ẩm thực độc đáo, các chương trình khai tiệc và giải trí ấn tượng sẽ làm cho ngày hạnh phúc của bạn thật sự khó quên. Với sự tư vấn của chúng tôi, bạn sẽ có những lựa chọn hòan hảo nhất trong ngày trọng đại của mình với phong cách của riêng bạn. Một phong cách chỉ có tại Wedding palace.*



video cưới rất đẹp nè.




*"Nhân viên phục vụ 1 bàn 1 nhân viên đã được đào tạo rất chuyên nghiệp"*



**
*"Nhân viên đón khách mời cực kỳ duyên dáng"*




*"Với phong cách hiện đại toàn bộ sảnh được trải thảm rất sang trọng"*




*]*

**
*[img]http://d.f10.photo.zdn.vn/upload/original/2012/07/13/16/06/13421703622053677911_574_574.jpg /img]*
**



**
*"Và đây đoàn đón dâu Wedding palace"*


*"Bàn ký tên(nhận phong bì he he)"*

**

*Tháp ly với 250 ly tạo thành tháp ly rất to và hoành tráng"*


*"Vào tiệc rồi sẽ có thêm đá khói sẽ tạo thêm tháp ly lung linh huyền ảo"*


**
*"Bàn dành riêng cho 2 họ rất ấn tượng"*



*"sảnh với phong cách khác"*


*Wedding Palace có những sảnh tiệc được khen ngợi là đẹp nhất nhì Thành phố. Với hai xe limosin đưa đón dâu tạo lên đẳng cấp cho ngày vui của hai bạn. Ba sảnh tiệc với ba thiết kế nội thất khác nhau. Hãy hình dung một sảnh tiệc được trang hoàng lộng lẫy cho sự kiện của riêng bạn. Các sảnh tiệc với các chùm đèn pha lê được thiết kế riêng theo nội thất của mỗi sảnh. Với chương trình quay trực tiếp đón dâu từ ngã sáu lên màn hình Led 4m x 6m tạo cho mỗi sảnh càng thêm sang trọng và quý phái, với không gian mở  mỗi sảnh đều có một sảnh đón khách riêng biệt.*


*"Limosin đưa nàng về dinh"*


**


**
*"Lúc đón cô dâu chú rể đây"*



** 


*Xe hoa nè mọi người ơi .*

**
**


*Hãy tận hưởng khoảnh khắc hạnh phúc nhất của bạn cùng gia đình và bạn bè với buổi tiệc thật vui tươi và ấm cúng tại Wedding  Palace.* 

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI DẶC BIỆT DÀNH CHO MÙA CƯỚI 2012 ÁP DỤNG CHO ĐÁM CƯỚI ĐẶT TIỆC TỪ NGÀY 25/02/2012 - 01/01/2013*
*TẠI** WEDDING PALACE*
*- Quà Tặng Sôcôla*
*- Khuyến mãi Thiệp cưới*
*- Khuyến mãi 1 xe 16 chỗ*
*-Khuyến mãi xe Limousine ( 10km)*
*Ngoài ra còn rất nhiều dịch vụ khuyến mãi hấp dẫn khác kèm theo.*

*Tại Khách Sạn Hoàng Lộc.*
*Đặt tiệc cưới từ 25/02/2012 - 01/01/2013*
*Ngoài các khuyến mãi kèm theo đặc biệt* 
*được tặng tiền mặt từ* * 4.000.000đ - 7.000.000đ*

*"Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách "*

**

*KHÁCH SẠN HOÀNG LỘC 2*
*Địa chỉ: 74 Bà Triệu, TP. Buôn Ma Thuột, Tỉnh Daklak* 
*Điện thoại: 0500 3873777 - 0500 3873888 - 0500 3873999* 
*Fax: 0500 3873456* 
*Email: weddingpalace01@gmail.com*
*Website: Hoang Loc*

*KHÁCH SẠN HOÀNG LỘC*
*Địa chỉ: 07 – 09 Ybih Aleo, TP. Buôn Ma Thuột, Tỉnh Daklak* 
*Điện thoại: (84-500) 6251777 - 3956704* 
*Fax: (84-500) 6251234 – 3956703* 
*Email: hoangloc@hotelhoangloc.com.vn*
*Website:Hoang Loc*

----------


## hotelhoangloc

chúc mọi người ngày mới tốt lành

----------


## hotelhoangloc

Chúc mọi người một valentine ấm áp, hạnh phúc cùng người mình thương yêu nhất nhé :Smile:

----------


## hotelhoangloc

Khách sạn Hoàng Lộc cùng hưởng ứng giờ trái đất  :Smile:

----------


## hotelhoangloc

Khi tổ chức tiệc cưới tại Hoàng Lộc 1 và Hoàng Lộc 2 các bạn sẽ có cơ hội được rót tháp rượu thiên nga bằng băng đá rất lung linh nhé ^^!

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn đẹp quá, lộng lẫy và hoành tráng.

----------


## dung89

nhà hàng sang trọng thật

----------


## hotelhoangloc

cảm ơn bạn. khi nào có dịp du lịch buôn ma thuột bạn hãy ghé và thưởng thức thư ks chúng tôi nhé!  :cuoi1:

----------


## hotelhoangloc

> Nhìn đẹp quá, lộng lẫy và hoành tráng.


cảm ơn bạn. khi nào có dịp du lịch buôn ma thuột bạn hãy ghé và thưởng thức thư ks chúng tôi nhé!  :Smile:

----------

